# Borders...why don't the manufacturers just make them?



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

Borders have to be one of the least expensive new items to be brought to the market.

In 1/32 scale, to the best of my knowledge, all track makers offer boarders.

But in HO, Tyco must have neen the last way back in the early seventies.

Two compelling reasons to manufacture HO borders:

1) I think they would sell well to everybody who would buy them in great quantity.

2) From the sake of marketing red and white borders featured as part of the box art would really dress up a set on the store shelf while remaining realistic.

If there ever was a set that deserved the production cost of borders it would have to be the AFX Long Beach set. Here is a track begging for borders from both concept and racing a car on the track!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Good question. I wish they did too.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Walthers would clean up big time with the slot car crowd if they manufactured realistic looking guard rails and structures for the HO slot car market.


----------

